# Bee hauling



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

When? How soon?


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

By this weekend.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Try Landstar-Inway Trucking. I don't have their number. That's who my trucker works for.


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

Geez my trucker was on Florida looking for a load of bees Tuesday
Jim rushfeldt 4026593477 charlie Ballback9168348600. I don't have their number handy but apiarian industries have several trucks with nets. They hauled a load from CA to south fl....46 hours.


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

I though about calling Jim but I didn't think he would be down here, thats too bad . Im all set though my last loads leave on Sun.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

I know this is a little off topic but what are the rates per mile out there?


----------



## LSPender (Nov 16, 2004)

3.10 per mile


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

2.50 a mile CRST if you can get a truck


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

$2.60 ,I think CRST lost allot of drivers or something. It was one of there drivers that told me I should be looking elsewhere.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

My load cost me $3.05/mile. 25cents more than last Fall. I didn't mind paying it, but, I didn't think that fuel was up that much from last Fall, is it?


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

The last time I paid $3.00 a mile ,fuel was $5.00 a gallon in Fl. The highest Ive seen it is $4.25.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Paid $4.50/gallon today and then saw it at $4.29 later today. I know where I am buying fuel tomorrow. It was $3.89 in Conway,SC last week and the previous 4 weeks. Six cents more ten miles down the road.


----------

